# One for the Record Books



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Kayak Kevin sets the standard high...









http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/07/one-for-record-books.html


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

congrats to Kevin on his accomplishment and to you Rob as well for your achievements..... I am sure we will be seeing your name with that "masters" tag very soon.

Looks like a blast was had by all


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, unbelieveable fishing! I need to get down there atleast once this summer...


----------



## Pinch (Oct 30, 2010)

buddy of mine pulled out a 26'' 13lb 4oz sheepshead last weekend when we took it into oceans east i think kayak kevin was upset about it. amazing fishery and report Rob


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work as always Rob. Congrats Kevin, That is Bad A$$.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy cow you guys are awesome


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Holy cow you guys are awesome


 and so are you Gerald


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Wtf. Lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!! Congrats.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Impressive.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

wow definitely setting the bar on kayak fishing .. Very Nice :fishing:


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Glad you enjoyed the post.



cducer said:


> I am sure we will be seeing your name with that "masters" tag very soon.


You think too highly of me. 
I don't know about "very soon". Maybe one day.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

robchoi said:


> Thanks guys. Glad you enjoyed the post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to me like you are well on your way.... Time on the water with Kevin cant't hurt much !!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

cducer said:


> Time on the water with Kevin cant't hurt much !!


This is very true.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

here is my report from the week.
http://kayakkevin.com/weeklycatchsummer11.html


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

WTG Kevin.. I first heard about you from John 'Toast' Oast--you certainly have done many mighty things; keep it up!


----------

